# For Serious [?] Russian Watch Aficionados Only



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

Go here.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Interesting video, not sure why it`s in the `Make Us Laugh` forum though :blink:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Can't buy a Russian watch until I have a Honda with which to torture-test it. :lol:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I quite liked that. :thumbsup:

Perhaps it could be moved to the Russian watch section.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Great video, thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Interesting video, not sure why it`s in the `Make Us Laugh` forum though :blink:


Then maybe you need to get a sense of humour mate.

Only Kidding !! :rofl2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

littlealex said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting video, not sure why it`s in the `Make Us Laugh` forum though :blink:
> ...


Apparently :huh:


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

excellent video ... interesting 'Square' Ebauches at 1:45 I wonder what they are?


----------



## Smiffy89 (Sep 2, 2009)

Vostok :drool:, the car bit at the end is cool


----------

